

Clojure: Immutability at the Language Level - Raphael_Amiard
http://www.developer.com/java/article.php/3874551/article.htm

======
dmlorenzetti
After I got past the introduction, I liked this article a lot better.

I like to focus on what something says, rather than on how it's written.
Unfortunately, the introduction is so tangled and wordy, I found that hard to
do.

Example: "In many cases, purists see the essence of immutability as a
precondition for any given language to fall into the category of functional
programming." As an editor, I might suggest "Purists would say functional
programming requires immutability."

Example: "But we can extend the larger picture of immutability beyond the
strict ecosystem of data structures alone and instead encompass any object
that adheres to the notion of immutability." How about "But immutability
applies to more than just data structures."

Happily, where it talks about code, the article is pretty straightforward.

~~~
fogus
Well, it made perfect sense to me! ;-) Seriously, I had a tendency to be a
little ... verbose. The genius of the early access approach is that these
types of things can be identified before print. Thank you.

~~~
dmlorenzetti
You're welcome. In fact the main reason I mentioned it was because it seemed
like there might be time for feedback to make a difference.

------
dpritchett
The intro implies that this article is an excerpt from the MEAP edition of The
Joy of Clojure. I don't recognize a lot of it from my 4-chapter MEAP copy. Is
there a new push due out soon?

~~~
fogus
It's mostly from the next MEAP update -- available soon. (I wish I had a
better estimate than that, but we tend to be the last to know about these
things)

~~~
dpritchett
Thanks!

For what it's worth I've enjoyed the first four chapters well enough to
recommend it to any other prospective buyers.

------
mark_l_watson
Good article! I don't use Clojure much, but the language is fun to code in. I
bought the MEAP, and I am looking forward to updates. BTW, I fortunately don't
have to code in Java too much anymore, but when I do I have been favoring
read-only objects.

